# "Turbo" on Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Download November 12 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LOS ANGELES, CA – Laugh it up with the visually stunning, heartfelt comedy-adventure for fans of all ages this holiday season! “Fresh, fast and funny” (Lou Lumenick, New York Post) and garnering four stars from Shawn Edwards with Fox TV, DreamWorks Animation’s TURBO has been hailed by critics as “pure family fun” (Jeff Craig, Sixty Second Preview) receiving outstanding audience reaction and a coveted “A” CinemaScore.

Directed by David Soren and from the team behind family favorite franchises MADAGASCAR and KUNG FU PANDA, TURBO is “a movie both kids AND adults will adore!” (Deidre Behar, Clevver News) and features laugh-out-loud performances from an incredible voice cast of today’s biggest stars: Ryan Reynolds, Paul Giamatti, Michael Peña, Snoop Dogg, Maya Rudolf, Michelle Rodriguez and Samuel L. Jackson.

Experience big dreams and even bigger laughs when TURBO arrives on Digital HD™ on October 22 and on Blu-ray 3D™ , Blu-ray™ and DVD on November 12. Taking the fun-filled spirited adventure of the film, the Blu-ray™ and DVD are packaged with a TURBO pullback toy racer, while supplies last, making it a great gift for the holidays!

DreamWorks Animation’s Turbo Blu-ray™ Deluxe Edition
The TURBO Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy Deluxe Edition includes an extra holiday gift, the TURBO pullback racer toy for a limited time while supplies last.

Feature film in high definition

Blu-ray Exclusive Special Features:
● Smoove Move’s Music Maker – Watch action-packed music videos featuring songs from the film 
● Meet Tito – Director David Soren provides an introduction for a scene that was deleted from the film.
● The Race – Director David Soren provides an introduction for a storyboard sequence that eventually made it into the film. Viewers can even see picture-in-picture comparison to the final cut.
● Shell Creator - Create your own shell from select-able parts 

Additional Special Features:
● Champions Corner - Host Paul Page interviews Turbo one-on-one to hear all about his racing techniques and inspirations!
● Be An Artist! – Dave Burgess, Head of Character Animation on the film, shows the audience how to draw: Turbo, Whiplash, Skidmark, Burn, Smooth Move, White Shadow, Chet and Customizable Racers. 
● Team Turbo: Tricked Out – See Turbo and all the rest of the snail crew in a break- down of the cool components that make up each of their shells.
● TURBO F.A.S.T Trailer from TV show – First look at upcoming new TV show this December
● Holiday Favorites – Sneak Peeks
● World of DreamWorks Animation – Music videos from your favorite DreamWorks Animation feature films

DreamWorks Animation’s Turbo Blu-ray™ 3D Deluxe Edition
The Turbo Blu-ray™ 3D + Blu-ray™ + DVD + Digital Copy Deluxe Edition includes the following:

Feature film in high definition and 3D

All the Blu-ray™ and DVD content listed above

DreamWorks Animation’s Turbo DVD
The single disc DVD includes an extra holiday gift, the TURBO pullback racer toy for a limited time while supplies last plus the following:

Feature film in standard definition

Special Features:
● Champions Corner - Host Paul Page interviews Turbo one-on-one to hear all about his racing techniques and inspirations!
● Be An Artist! – Dave Burgess, Head of Character Animation on the film, shows the audience how to draw: Garden Turbo and Racing Turbo. 
● Team Turbo: Tricked Out – See Turbo and all the rest of the snail crew in a break- down of the cool components that make up each of their shells.
● World of DreamWorks Animation
● Previews


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. 

We saw this movie in the theater. Initially, I wasn't sure if it was worth watching but by the time I got out, I thought this movie was worth watching. Very good story and the animation was great!

I highly recommend the movie. Worth keeping in one's collection.


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this one. My son is adducted to the trailer lol


----------



## ShawnMc (Sep 4, 2009)

tripplej said:


> I highly recommend the movie. Worth keeping in one's collection.


Good to know. This will be a blind buy for me. My family is looking forward to finally seeing it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is an excellent movie. Great animation and good overall story. My kids enjoyed it very much when we saw it in the theater and we will get the DVD copy once available. Good moral in the movie also of never giving up on your dreams even if everybody else says no.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

We just watched it (Turbo) tonight. While my wife and I couldn't really get into the movie, my kids loved it. I did however enjoy a good portion of the audio ( via Vudu HDX ). The racing scenes were intense and had some great LFE that gave my SVS a good workout. We watched at -15db on the Pioneer, and I found it pretty enjoyable.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Seems like a good film to buy!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a very good show! My son loved it, I'm gonna have to go out and buy it soon.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Here for a turbotastic good time!!!

Watch It!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These animated movies are becoming a blind buy for me. I have yet to be disappointed even if the story line is a little lacking my kids love these and thats the most important feature of the movie is to hear them giggle and laugh.


----------

